# Fishing lights



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Going tonight and was wondering what fly I should start with? Never tried fishing dock lights at night on fly so just wondering what's a good set to start with.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Try with a small popper if you have one for the most fun.

For the best bet for big trout, use a clouser minnow (color doesn't matter much on lights, though I prefer white or white and chartreuse) and observe the action for a little while before you cast. More often times than not, if you are stealthy enough, upon watching what's going on, a huge trout will slowly cruise by - I try to target those fish by casting the clouser in front of their path and letting it sink, then two quick, short strips usually does the trick. It's hard to wait though, when you see so many fish under a light.

I've had success for big trout and redfish on lights using this method with all different colors of clousers from black to white.

Generally, it's hard to say what is the best fly to use - trout feeding under lights will hit pretty much anything that moves. Once you catch one or two fish, they will all spook, though, so move on to the next light, then come back later.

If you are blind casting on a deeper dock or in murkier water, I'd start with a popper and if that doesn't get any action, try a darker clouser pattern like green and yellow combo or black/purple and let it sink for a few seconds before blind stripping.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

imitation shrimp skittered across the surface of the water just outside the light will drive them crazy


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't beat a #4-2 Clouser Minnow in just about any color. If you want to cut down on the amount of small trout, use a 1/0 Seaducer in white/red or white/gray. The smaller trout don't seem to bother it as much but the big ones will kill it. If you find a light with a ton of reds, I love a popper or big muddler minnow. Those reds will have their backs out of the water chasing it. Too much fun. Half of the time I'll take it away just so I can keep teasing them up.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Also, the fish do tend to "memorize" and get smart to the same fly if they do choose to hang around.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JonnyT said:


> Also, the fish do tend to "memorize" and get smart to the same fly if they do choose to hang around.


...and it may only take 1 fish. If you keep casting the same fly that you just took a fish on and the others follow but won't bite, try a couple different retrieves after that including letting it sink all the way. If it doesn't change their reaction, switch flies or move on to the next light.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Wealth of knowledge. Thanks fellas. I have a big assortment of clousers. I'll have to buy a few poppers next time I get to a place that sells them. Ill be sure to let you know how it goes.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally my favorite under the lights is a natural(tan, cream,barred ginger) topwater seaducer, much like the ones that johnnyt has pictured in his new flies post. They are my favorite choice because they are extremely light, land soft, and create a subtle push within the top 2-3 inches of the waters surface. Since I doubt you have these already tied up, my next recommendation would be a plain seaducer in these same colors. In barred ginger they resemble both a shrimp and a baitfish. I have pulled 3-5 reds and/or 6-8 specks off a single light before they get fly smart. The reds definitely spook quicker, especially once you hook the alpha red of the school.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

So I picked up two poppers yesterday at GBBT. I officially caught my first red and speck. They were no monster but it was a good start. They loved the popper but I could only get about three cast before they ignored it. I picked up one nice speck off a clouser but the popper seemed best. I was using my 8wt and feel next time I should bring a 6wt? Still need to work on line management but all and all it was a fun rewarding night. Thanks fellas!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice. As far as the rod weight- I'd stick with the 8, or if you use a 6, have the 8 handy because the last thing you want is a big redfish taking you under the dock. Plus you can cast bigger flies with the 8. I got cocky and took only my 5-weight one night - big mistake.

If you are blind casting, be sure and cast outside of the light, not directly in it, as the better fish tend to spend most time in the outer edges of where the light is cast.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JonnyT said:


> Nice. As far as the rod weight- I'd stick with the 8, or if you use a 6, have the 8 handy because the last thing you want is a big redfish taking you under the dock. Plus you can cast bigger flies with the 8. I got cocky and took only my 5-weight one night - big mistake.


There are a couple docks in OB that consistently hold big reds and are in high current. I use a short 10WT on those docks or else you will lose every fish. No fancy leaders there either, a straight piece of 30lb fluoro so I can haul em out.


----------

